# Air Compressors



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a small air compressor for home/Outback. I have an electric air pump to fill up the sleeper air bed and pool toys and such, but need something around the house to inflate bicycle tires, basketballs, volleyballs,--things like that. Would also like it portable to take camping with me for basically the same thing.

Which one do you have? Any recommendations are appreciated.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I bought this one on sale in December for $99.95. It does a good job for what I need around the house and the Outback.

SEARS Air Compressor


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

One thing to consider is volume or capacity of the air storage. The small, 1 to 1.5 gallon compressors are nice from a portability standpoint, but they are not going to inflate a trailer tire or three or four bicycle tires without cycling on the compressor. They just don't store enough air. If you get a small volume compressor/tank, you will certainly need to be close to an electrical outlet. If you are looking for air supply when power might not be available, consider a 10-15 gallon air tank that you charge up at home before leaving for the weekend.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have one similar to this one:
Porter Cable Air Compressor
Mine looks the same, but it has a handle on the top to carry it. It does a great job of adding air to tires, blowing up kids inflatable toys / games and *winterizing the OB*. The main reason that I purchased this one, is that it was large enough to work a variety of air nailers for home improvement jobs, but it was small enough not to trip a 15 amp circuit breaker. Overall, I have been very happy with this unit. I picked it up at a local Farm & Fleet a few years back, on sale for around $125. Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mark,

Pay a visit to your local Pep Boys. They are currently running a sale on a number of air compressors.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I would opt for the smaller ''hot dog'' type over the ''pancake''
style if you are buying it for travel.The pancake one usually draw a lot
more amps at start up.I have used dozens of both types and I opted for a cheap ''hot dog'' syle because it can be difficult/expensive to find parts/repair for smaller compressors so I consider them disposable tools.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We bought one of these a couple of months ago to take on our cabinet installations. It's light, draws about 4 amps and seems to be very sturdy. For what you say you need a compressor for it would work pretty well.

Mike


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

camping479 said:


> We bought one of these a couple of months ago to take on our cabinet installations. It's light, draws about 4 amps and seems to be very sturdy. For what you say you need a compressor for it would work pretty well.
> 
> Mike


Can't go wrong with A Senco! they also make the best nail guns!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Too bad you are so far away. I have a 1 hp sears with a brand new motor on it that I would like to sell. 8 gal. tank I think. Hey! that could be my excuse to the DW to takae a trip to Texas. LOL
Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hey! that could be my excuse to the DW to takae a trip to Texas. LOL


Just call and tell me when you'll be here!









Mark


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Man, I tried all fall to talk the DW into going to Texas for the winter. didn't happen, BUT, she did say in the hot tub the other night that she could see us leaving for a couple of months in the winter. So maybe next winter.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh...nice! Never thought to buy my own air compressor. Hello Sears! I'll see ya on Saturday!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I lucked out and bought a Black & Decker from Target on sale for $37.48, one of the guys on the Toy hauler group spotted them and bunch were picked up by users. Fits great and gives me plenty to air all the tires and the ATVs - plus other things. Well worth looking to see if they have one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I lucked out and bought a Black & Decker from Target on sale for $37.48, one of the guys on the Toy hauler group spotted them and bunch were picked up by users. Fits great and gives me plenty to air all the tires and the ATVs - plus other things. Well worth looking to see if they have one.


Ok...know I have to make a choice. This one Steve shows looks interesting as it appear to be small, yet fill the need I have.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim there may not be any left, I know I snagged the last one (at the time) but its worth looking for IMHO. Its fan cooled, not oil. I have this one in one of the bays of my rig, plugged and ready to go. Had enough to air up the MH tires and its not near as loud as my other compressor. For the price, I'm happy.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mark,

If you haven't already found a compressor, I bought a Campbell Hausfield 2 gallon compressor which also came with a small brad nailer/stapler for $79 at Home Depot yesterday. It's small and lightweight and powerful enough to use with my framing nailer.

Regards, Glenn


----------

